# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Venezia

## lmj

We're here and loving it!  We are staying at the Centurion Palace, a staggerinly beautiful brand spanking new hotel which was crafted from an ancient convent. Just spectacular... If I could figure out how to post remotely I'd show you pix of our 1000-1200 s/f junior suite with a big balcony, where I'm sitting right now overlooking the Grand Canal. It's stunning and very hard to break  away to walk around. Today we had lunch by the pool at Hotel Cipriani... Favoloso!!!  I highly recommend it!  Last night we had an amazing meal at Al Testiere, a tiny place that rocks. Tonight, Al Covo.

----------


## lmj

Ps - as soon as I figure out how to post pix remotely I will do it!

----------


## amyb

You have to love the elegance of the Cipriani, Lynn. I did. Also enjoyed lunch beside the pool-great.  You have to love a hotel that has its own Navy,

----------


## andynap

You have a sad face next to the post- I thought you were going to blast Venice one of my favorite cities. I loved the private Cipriani launch that took us there.

----------


## amyb

Andy-Lynn's frown face threw me off as well. I was ready  for a Venetian put down.  We stayed at the Monaco and Grand and had a great view of the action in the harbor.

Loved breakfast at the Canal's edge and the cappuccino.  Harry's Bar was just around the bend and the manager there was the one who called a launch for us and arranged the lunch by the Cipriani pool-a perfect afternoon.

----------


## andynap

We stayed at the Bauer Grunwald on the Canal and enjoyed every second. I must say tho- the launch to the Cipriani wasn't really free after I got my bill for lunch. LOL

----------


## amyb

Yes, but just being there was super.

----------


## andynap

> Yes, but just being there was super.




 no question- it was worth it.

----------


## lmj

Kids, I have NO idea how that sad face got on that post, it's those Italian computers I guess.  We absolutely LOVED our stay in Venice, the Centurion Palace was amazing, great location, beautiful balcony on the Grand Canal,  fab furnishings and decor.  Here's Paul on our balcony:
 
I'll post a mini-report separately of our trip (it was 46 days so it's impossible to do a play-by-play) --- suffice it to say it was the most amazing trip of our lives.

----------


## andynap

Paul looks so- Italian?? LOL

----------


## lmj

that might be because his father was born in Campobasso.  But hey, I'm Italian too!  My grandmother was born not far from Paul's father's birthplace, in Benevento.

----------


## andynap

I knew that- that's why the LOL.

----------


## tim

Lynn,

Love the photo of Paul on the balcony in my favorite city.  Glad you two had a great Italian experience.

----------


## carolgreen145

as soon as I figure out how to post pix remotely I will do it!

----------

